# Crazy Northrop VTOL from 1950



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Fantastic Plastic's new resin kit of Northrop's N-63 concept.
The idea was for a tail-sitting VTOL fighter that could be launched and landed from the deck of a small ship in a convoy, to defend said convoy from Commie air attack.










More pics: Northrop N-63 VTOL


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty cool - I like it!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool. Seems like everyone tried to get in on the VTOL concept; Convair, ryan, Lockheed, etc.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm building the Martin entry right now...
Martin Model 262 Convoy Fighter 1:72 Model Kit by Fantastic Plastic - Fantastic Plastic Models


----------



## stromberg97 (Jun 7, 2015)

djnick66 said:


> Cool. Seems like everyone tried to get in on the VTOL concept; Convair, ryan, Lockheed, etc.


Don't forget Grumann Aircraft. I lved close to the Bethpage,NY facility in the late 50's.Mom was constantly rearranging the dishes in the cupboard.Damn test pilots would break the sound barrier as soon as they took off.THAT"S acceleration! I never saw their VTOL flying,but only on newsreels.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bump this one too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ta-Bump!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Cool. Seems like everyone tried to get in on the VTOL concept; Convair, ryan, Lockheed, etc.


Indeed, I had no idea there were so many of these tail-sitter designs. AFAIK, the only ones that made it to the prototype stage were Lockheed's XFV-1 Salmon (which never actually achieved a vertical take-off or landing) and Convair's somewhat more successful XFY Pogo. Both planes could only be flown by highly skilled test pilots -- and landing the Pogo was a biyatch!


----------

